# Recipe for Beer Jelly?



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Does any one have a recipe for "Beer Jelly"?


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Does any one have a recipe for "Beer Jelly"?


Here is a few recipe links to the Beer Jelly. Maybe this will be a help to you.


http://www.ifood.tv/recipe/spicy-fruit-gelatin-with-a-head

http://cleanfun.cz/personal/beerjelu.htm

http://www.theworldwidegourmet.com/...g-with-christmas-beer-jelly-and-orange-zests/


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, Baker!! Appreciated much!!


----------

